# 1ofaknd's built rides and kits for sale



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here are all the kits and built up rides i'm throwing up for sale. 

I'll start with the kits...They are all original, never built, glued, or painted. very nice items.

Original MPC 69' impala convertible-$175
SOLD


Original AMT 69' impala hardtop-$150
SOLD

Original 75 caprice kit-$100


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Built 94 impala-$150

Include color matched switchbox, if you ever wanted to juice it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

painted 94 impala body only-20 bucks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

79 caddy promo-$65.00


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

are these prices shipped ?

or how much for shipping ?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 7 2007, 05:14 PM~8061704
> *are these prices shipped ?
> 
> or how much for shipping ?
> *


prices do not include shipping


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Fresh pics of the 79 caddy


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

32 dollars shipped


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

custom built 57 chevy. one of a kind ride built by BONDO' 75 dollars


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

88' chevy ck1500 truck. curbside with custom kandy paintjob and some kickass wheels. 85 shipped.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got any builts for 30


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hilux with house of kolor paint and custom graphics. make offer


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 11 2008, 03:30 PM~11315833
> *got any builts for 30
> *


sorry, i try not to build junk, look above and there is a painted body for 20 bucks. closest you'll get (only because i didn't paint it)


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent pm


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

im not sue if it was you? or anothe guy..i kno he's a friend of your i talked to a while back about a dancer silveado you had for sale. but i was interestd in the blue dually? still got it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 11 2008, 03:35 PM~11315869
> *im not sue if it was you? or anothe guy..i kno he's a friend of your i talked to a while back about a dancer silveado you had for sale. but i was interestd in the blue dually? still got it?
> *


that's the homie wally, he is on here under the name expo on 23's

he hasn't been on for awhile though
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39950


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea thats him. i thought it was yours though. thanx. homie.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11315848
> *sorry, i try not to build junk, look above and there is a painted body for 20 bucks. closest you'll get (only because i didn't paint it)*




LOL..o no...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got a problem?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO.. i got a problem.. you built a whole pile of junk.. they were rusty and dirty... impala frames..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lmao, you got me there. but i wouldn't sell those for a measly 20 bucks either, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

another ride built by bondo', has won many shows and been in scale auto magazine. 65 bucks shipped

this is a heavily modified 56 ford.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

92 chevy caprice. HOK paint, pegasus wheels, custom photoetch steering wheel. $150 shipped.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats one of my faverts , clean street ride.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

63' impala project, need's a few things to be finished. lots of extras. will discuss price privately. 



*
SOLD!*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

64 chevy impala, all chromed out, custom skirts, opening drivers door, pegasus wheels. 

entertaining offers.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

nice models


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

amt monte carlo kit, opened truck and sunroof. glass in sunroof not included. body lines in hood and trunk shaved. door handles shaved. Interior started, but may need reworked.


*
SOLD!*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

diecast gmc jimmy 2dr. started life as a dubcity suburban, has been chopped down. 20 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

it's a thin mirror i had laying around, not sure where it came from. It's plastic.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any euro cadi's built for sale?????????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:04 PM~11324411
> *any euro cadi's built for sale?????????
> *


not for you. :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 10:05 AM~11324420
> *not for you. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 like that???? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:06 PM~11324426
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 like that???? :biggrin:
> *


  whats up bro.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 12 2008, 01:04 PM~11324411
> *any euro cadi's built for sale?????????
> *


i've got one that i based but that's it. probably won't get to it for a long time.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2008, 10:11 AM~11324470
> *i've got one that i based but that's it. probably won't get to it for a long time.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

300c project. chopped top, 2 dr. conversion. wheels not included (unless you want to buy a set seperate) best offer.

has a spot on the edge of the hood, and needs repainted. paint is a custom mixed color that probably can't be matched. a sand and repaint is probably needed.










I think this grill is still in the box, not positive though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

66 riviera kits. two kits worth of parts, 1 body, 1 full lowrider bike include (few extra bike parts in there) 13 dollars shipped

*
SOLD!*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11327846
> *66 riviera kits. two kits worth of parts, 1 body, 1 full lowrider bike include (few extra bike parts in there) 13 dollars shipped
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a deal


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Monte sold to me!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

amt monte kit sold
diorama cabinets sold


Here is a clean 65 impala convertible slammed on pegasus deep d's. HOK pearl blue paintjob, factory motor and chassis detail. PM me with an offer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11332949
> *amt monte kit sold
> diorama cabinets sold
> Here is a clean 65 impala convertible slammed on pegasus deep d's. HOK pearl blue paintjob, factory motor and chassis detail. PM me with an offer
> ...


nice 65.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

donk impala kits. 10 bucks each plus shipping


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RYAN, YOU GOING TO SELL THAT TAN '65?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nah, that's my girls, and she isn't wanting to come off it (i already tried, hah)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

63 project sold!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats amazing. whyd u sell it? i was really hoping u would finish that one...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:34 PM~11335952
> *thats amazing. whyd u sell it?  i was really hoping u would finish that one...
> *


it's going to a good home, i'm sure it'll get finished quicker then i would have. 

hard times i'm having, gotta make sacrifices in order to keep bills paid. I'm off work due to illness, gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11335923
> *63 project sold!
> *


dam.how much?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 05:51 PM~11336072
> *dam.how much?
> *


it went for $125 shipped. with LOTS of extras


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

80's cutlass, painted up on a dancer chassis. The chassis needs a little tinkering, i think a joint or two re-soldered. 30 bucks as it sits!


*
SOLD!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2008, 04:57 PM~11336114
> *it went for $125 shipped. with LOTS of extras
> *


fuck.i would have given you that.i thought you wanted 300. :0 good luck to who ever got it.it was nice.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

like i said, taking best offers on some of these. money talks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2008, 05:08 PM~11336206
> *like i said, taking best offers on some of these. money talks
> *


amen bro.good luck.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wish i had a job. i would buy so much stuff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


well i agree partially.
if i had a better paying job id buy so much stuff lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:25 PM~11336332
> *:cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> well i agree partially.
> if i had a better paying job id buy so  much stuff lol
> *


saving up school lunch money for me :cheesy: :0 :0 

naw i just get money.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11336390
> *saving up school lunch money for me :cheesy:  :0  :0
> 
> naw i just get money.
> *


lol i also did that last year, plus that food was nasty anyway lol.....

i make a good amnt per month but i dnt usually buy stuff in large sums.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:34 PM~11336417
> *lol i also did that last year, plus that food was nasty anyway lol.....
> 
> i make a good amnt per month but i dnt usually buy stuff in large sums.
> *


i all ways do that and never learn  

enough whorein the topic and lets get back to buying


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey ryan,whats left?


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

have any of the resin blazer's left?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

most everything listed.

no resin blazers, only had the one, and it was sold a long time ago.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 9 2007, 09:59 AM~8071875
> *Fresh pics of the 79 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


looks real familar....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Aug 13 2008, 08:45 PM~11338614
> *have any of the resin blazer's left?
> *


EBAY


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Aug 13 2008, 10:45 PM~11338614
> *have any of the resin blazer's left?
> *


Twinn


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

still lots of rides for sale, PM me with offers if you want. Never know, i just might accept them!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

68 caprice resin. includes brand new chrome front grill, rear bumper, and taillights from modelhaus. also has scratchbuilt skirts. 60 bucks shipped


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11355084
> *68 caprice resin. includes brand new chrome front grill, rear bumper, and taillights from modelhaus. also has scratchbuilt skirts. 60 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> ...


my uncle had the 1:1 car. but a 66. until 1 night


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn if only i had some cash i would get some of theses art works
damn economy
good luck bro and hopefully all of your creations go to a good home


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11355084
> *68 caprice resin. includes brand new chrome front grill, rear bumper, and taillights from modelhaus. also has scratchbuilt skirts. 60 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> ...




damn good deal. if i hadnt already bought mine from beto, id be coming to you....i havnt been on your thread in a c ouple days...whats left? i like that caddy by the way


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

M.O. SENT RYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11402435
> *damn good deal.  if i hadnt already bought mine from beto, id be coming to you....i havnt been on your thread in a c ouple days...whats left? i like that caddy by the way
> *


everything pictured is left i believe.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 AM~11402435
> *damn good deal.  if i hadnt already bought mine from beto, id be coming to you....i havnt been on your thread in a c ouple days...whats left? i like that caddy by the way
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ACTUALLY FROM MY FIRST MOLD.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 21 2008, 03:34 PM~11404410
> *THIS IS ACTUALLY FROM MY FIRST MOLD.
> *


sorry beto i cant see that pic, is that the caddy or 68 your talkin about


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he quoted my picture of the caprice

the caddy on this page is a johan promo


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2008, 07:30 PM~11355084
> *68 caprice resin. includes brand new chrome front grill, rear bumper, and taillights from modelhaus. also has scratchbuilt skirts. 60 bucks shipped
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...sell the 68 resin and the built Caddy yet? Still looking to add one of your built kits to my collection.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ryan, how much on the promo caddy?

also- did you get the MO yet? I sent one to phatras at the same time, he still hasnt gotten his yet.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2008, 01:32 PM~11315843
> *hilux with house of kolor paint and custom graphics. make offer
> 
> 
> ...



What size of wheels are these?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

those are the 18s that come with the hilux custom version 2.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Shoot me a pm for the hilux


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hnicustoms said:


> Shoot me a pm for the hilux


i dont think he'll be able to get back to u bro he passed away last yr or before that just letting u know whats up homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

For real bro?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hnicustoms said:


> For real bro?


yupp :yessad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow mind blowing. He will be missed, so sorry to hear.


----------

